# Logik für ein Quiz



## MaximalCrazy (28. Jan 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mich fesselt momentan die Idee einer Android App um ein Spiel zu unterstützen.
Folgendes ist bissher erreicht worden:
- Frontend
- DB Struktur für etliche Heldendaten

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das hier darf, denn ich habe mehrere Fragen.
Alle auf einmal zu stellen bringt mich wohl eher weniger weiter, da eine recht große Lücke bis zu den letzten Fragen ist.
Gerne würde ich dieses Thema gerne als eine Art Sammelthema nutzen um diese App aufzubauen.
Sollte das von den Regeln her hier nicht gewünscht sein, bitte mir mitteilen und ich kürze diese Artikel.

Endlich zur Frage 1
[Anforderung]
Es wird ein Quiz benötigt, welches dem Nutzer erlaubt seinen Wissensstand über ein Spiel zu testen.
Dies geschieht durch große Kathaloge von Fragen, aus denen sich bedient werden kann.
z.B. Kathegorie 1. Alles zu den Helden ODER Kathegorie 2. Alles über die Spielwelt...

In jeder Kathegorie gibt es 3 Stufen der Schwierigkeit und mehr Fragen, als in einem Durchgang zu beantworten sind.

[Problemstellung]
Wie teile ich Java das nun alles mit?
Ich zeige z.B. immer X(15) Fragen von Y(60) Fragen aus einer Kathegorie an und muss diese aus einer DB(MySQL) holen und diese dann anhand der Schwierigkeit und ob diese bereits richtig gelöst worden sind anzeigen lassen.
Fragen sollten gemischt sein und vielleicht sogar einen Updated Marker bekommen, so dass wenn sich Daten ändern die Spieler diese Fragen wieder offen haben.
Zudem fehlt mir jeder Ansatz um die Auswertung und die Speicherung der bereits beantworteten Fragen zu speichern.
Gerne möchte ich auch die Fragen speichern, die schon mal falsch gespeichert worden sind, so wie bei den neuen Führerschein Apps.

Freue mich auf eure Gedanken zu diesem Thema.
Gerne nehme ich auch Tipps für die Datenlagerung entgegen, sollte sich damit jemand sehr gut auskennen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MaximalCrazy


----------



## MaximalCrazy (28. Jan 2018)

Falls ein Admin/Mod so freundlich wäre den Titel in "Logik für eine Quiz-App" umzubennen, wäre ich Ihm sehr verbunden


----------



## Javinner (28. Jan 2018)

Wenn eine Frage gestellt wird, was passiert dann? Erscheint eine Liste mit möglichen Antworten und der Spieler darf eine davon wählen?
Also Frage Nr: x
a) Antwort ...
b) ...
c) ...


----------



## MaximalCrazy (28. Jan 2018)

Eher die Art von Prüfungsfragen, die er von leicht bis Schwer durchgehen muss um z.B. was anderes freizuschalten.
Er wählt also Chapter 1 für Helden aus und bekommt dort nun X Fragen von Y Fragen zum Thema.


Fragen und Antworten sollen natürlich zufällig auftauchen.
Wie ich logisch die die richtige Antwort markiere war ich auch noch am überlegen.
Dachte an einen ENUM in der DB mit FK zur richten Frage.
Gibt noch viel zu erledigen.

Hoffe die Antwort konnte es verständlicher machen


----------



## Javinner (29. Jan 2018)

Wie sieht es aus, hast du immer und ausnahmslos eine bestimmte Anzahl an Antworten?, oder variiert es von Frage zu Frage?


----------



## MaximalCrazy (29. Jan 2018)

Die leichten Fragen sollen 3 Antworten als Möglichkeit haben, alle anderen 4.


----------



## MaximalCrazy (31. Jan 2018)

Vielleicht noch jemand, der eine Idee hat?


----------



## MaximalCrazy (10. Feb 2018)

Bitte Schließen und löschen, danke...


----------

